
Our Y Combinator Video? - Kornar Experiements - kornarcom
http://blog.kornar.com/?p=16
======
vista66
just a thought you could have made it more professional

~~~
kornarcom
sorry but it was made on ustream.

------
kornarcom
any opinions?

